# Hibernate she no functiona [SOLVED]

## mounty1

linux-2.6.33-tuxonice kernel, swap partition is /dev/hda5 and

```
CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/hda5"

CONFIG_TOI_CORE=m

CONFIG_TOI_FILE=m

CONFIG_TOI_SWAP=m

CONFIG_TOI_CRYPTO=m

CONFIG_TOI_USERUI=m

CONFIG_TOI_USERUI_DEFAULT_PATH="/usr/local/sbin/tuxonice_fbsplash"

# CONFIG_TOI_KEEP_IMAGE is not set

CONFIG_TOI_REPLACE_SWSUSP=y

# CONFIG_TOI_IGNORE_LATE_INITCALL is not set

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_WAIT=25

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_EXTRA_PAGES_ALLOWANCE=500

CONFIG_TOI_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_TOI=y

CONFIG_TOI_EXPORTS=y

# CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set
```

and resume=swap:/dev/hda5 on the grub boot line.  After trying to suspend (via KDE menu),

```
. . .

success.

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave hibernate hibernate: success.

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub hibernate hibernate: disabled.

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth hibernate hibernate: not applicable.

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/55NetworkManager hibernate hibernate: success.

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules hibernate hibernate: success.

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock hibernate hibernate: disabled.

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq hibernate hibernate: success.

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led hibernate hibernate: not applicable.

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/98smart-kernel-video hibernate hibernate: not applicable.

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video hibernate hibernate: success.

Tue Mar 30 08:27:15 EST 2010: performing hibernate

/usr/lib/pm-utils/pm-functions: line 275: echo: write error: No such device

Tue Mar 30 08:27:16 EST 2010: Awake.

Tue Mar 30 08:27:16 EST 2010: Running hooks for thaw

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video thaw hibernate: success.

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/98smart-kernel-video thaw hibernate: success.

. . .
```

so it's that write error which is the widely-reported echo -n "disk" > /sys/power/state;  however, none of the solutions on the WWW seemed applicable to me.  As far as I can tell, my kernel is fully set up to suspend;  indeed, it used at one time to work.

Any ideas ?

----------

## Hu

 *mounty1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_TOI_CORE=m
> 
> ...

 Was the hibernation module code loaded when you tried to hibernate?

----------

## mounty1

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Was the hibernation module code loaded when you tried to hibernate?

 It wasn't, and after modprobe tuxonice_swap, suspension works.  The next problem was that resumption never worked;  the machine just booted normally.  A few moments of consideration revealed that TOI swap has to be built in to the kernel.  Thanks for your help.

----------

